# Is this Stuff really free



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Has anyone heard of the get it free website? A couple of weeks ago I noticed that it was offering a free copy of Norton 2005. This week it is offering access to Linux 9.1 for free. This is the site www.getitfree.net
I'm enclosing it for information purposes only. Does anyone have any feedback on this?


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

I doubt it, nothing in life is free......and there is no "Linux 9.1", and Norton is like 50 dollars


----------



## Cerviperus (Nov 17, 2004)

As soon as I try to go there, I'm instantly re-directed to the following link:
http://www.everyfreegift.com/landings/efg_land_main01.jsp?product_id=2000&pid=1844165673&cid=2000

The site that loads instantly asks for an e-mail address. I used a "jetable" e-mail address to keep from getting spammed, so I'll report back on what I find out. As soon as it took the address, it brought me to another page asking right away for a shipping addresss - no info, terms, nothing. I just did a quick Google search and didn't find anything about it, other than a brief (incomplete) description that stated the following:
_Copyright © 2004. EveryFreeGift.com. All Rights Reserved. *To receive your gift, you must complete a sponsored offer. Upon reported completion, you will be .._

I can't say for sure that it's a scam... but I know I'm not giving them any information.


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Cerviperus said:


> I can't say for sure that it's a scam... *but I know I'm not giving them any information.*


Tha's why I stay away from those sites however tempting they may be.


----------



## edbro9 (Jun 11, 2005)

Cerviperus said:


> *To receive your gift, you must complete a sponsored offer. Upon reported completion, you will be ..[/I]


See, there's the catch! You must sign up for a bunch of stuff like the CD of the month club, etc.

There's no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the reviews, guys. It reminds me of something that Acacandy said once, "If it's free why does it cost so much?"


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Lololololo, great qoute!!

Add it to your sig, with Acacandy as the author of course...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Got to be a bad site because my Hosts file blocks the site so I would say away from it.

He hee I got a FREE Computer I will gave away to anyone that wants it.
Just get 10 other people to send me $100.00 each and the FREE Computer is yours.

Yes it is free once you get 10 other suckers that are not very smart to send me money.  

Don't forget to read the find print on the rules you most go by.


----------



## somefellow (Nov 27, 2004)

actually alot of it is free if you go to the correct site . FAT WALLET is one of the best for you americans to order free stuff , coupons , deals.remember to use a " throw-away " e-mail address and never give your phone # or real name ....i`ve gotten boxes of stuff over time including : t-shirts , hats , posters , mouse pads , software , pens-pencils, dog food ( about 6 -5lb bags ) , books , magazines , gum,breath mints, make-up,autographs,touqes ,key-chains,yearly organizers , cold hard cash , ear-phones , calendars,dish-soap,and much more ............and you guys have a lot more giveaways .


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I must say, I've never heard of linux brand linux.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

hewee....got your email thats says i won......great i'm the winner.............when will you be mailing it to me ?????? after reading the real fine print i want the cash instead of the pc.............SIR****TMG is the WINNER.....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SIR****TMG said:


> hewee....got your email thats says i won......great i'm the winner.............when will you be mailing it to me ?????? after reading the real fine print i want the cash instead of the pc.............SIR****TMG is the WINNER.....


Well where are the 10 people with the $100.00 that are giving me the money so you can win the Free PC? 

Hope you seen that is you take the cash value it will not be over $350.00.
Sorry but it is a cheap PC to start with. :down:


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

HA HA.........ok i see..hewee says that he's cheap.......ok..........what a FREE PC........I guess not everything is FREE............HA HA ................live and learn.............yes real life is this way ,always somebody trying to RIP you off.....so as hewee and myself have showed you here ....Things sure are not FREE.........Beware.........the offer may look good and seem to hard to believe...well most of the time it is............


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Yes it is free, and I have some magic beans for sale!!


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

hewee, will buy some magic beans............................


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes I want the magic beans. I will plant them and the climb the Beanstalk and find me that goose that lays the golden eggs. 

But hey SIR****TMG it is free to you find you get 10 others who are not cheap to give me money.

But you said it and nothing is free.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

hewee , in todays world, yes i'm sure i could find 10 fools out there to give you money................


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You know your right there are 10 fools out there.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yep


----------



## monkeymoon (Jan 21, 2005)

somefellow said:


> actually alot of it is free if you go to the correct site . FAT WALLET is one of the best for you americans to order free stuff , coupons , deals.remember to use a " throw-away " e-mail address and never give your phone # or real name ....i`ve gotten boxes of stuff over time including : t-shirts , hats , posters , mouse pads , software , pens-pencils, dog food ( about 6 -5lb bags ) , books , magazines , gum,breath mints, make-up,autographs,touqes ,key-chains,yearly organizers , cold hard cash , ear-phones , calendars,dish-soap,and much more ............and you guys have a lot more giveaways .


Hey, thanks for the link to Fat Wallet. I'd never heard of it. I use a different freebie forum. Okay, so let people make fun of me for being a lamer. Don't really care, as in the last year I've made more than $300.00 for short surveys, more than $100.00 in Amazon.com gift certificates in the last 6-8 months ( which I used to buy Christmas presents), have gotten at least 40 or more t-shirts (which if the t-shirt might be an ugly one, I just choose a really huge size if they have it and wear them as sleep shirts), piles of coffee, shampoo, and household product samples, and just did the Purina1 Challenge which gives you a coupon for a HUGE bag of dog and/or cat food. Also did the one for free pet makeover kit from Iams which was really nice....little cat mousies ( which I sent over for my now lost kitty Soapy), cat shampoo, coupons on cat food, and a big bag of catnip. They already came. I'm very careful and use one email box for freebies/contests (not my ISP mail) and deal only with companies I've heard of and trust so I hardly ever get spammed or get a bogus deal. I also just did the Keebler Cookie thingey which, although a contest, netted me three coupons for FREE full size packages of cookies and also a free clip. I save a lot of money this way and it's a fun little hobby. I don't even have long distance phone service on my phone, cause I use only free phone cards off the net. ( usually 30-90 minutes free ).

But, I also avoid anything smelling of "referrals" or "completing offers" as I just don't care for them, frankly. I like yer straight out-no catch freebies from major companies.

Also, when I lived in Charlotte, I won a nice vcr, $500.00 cash, a years supply of Godiva chocolates ( wayyyy cool - 12 full size gold wrapped boxes that came packed in ice), ( this one from a Netscape contest) a handheld wireless computer ( which I sold ), a year's free rentals from Blockbuster, a dozen of the years top box office movies, and also several other wins...although so far never won anything huge like a PT Cruiser...harhar.

Sometimes I get stupid stuff but I still love it.......I got a free mannequin hand from Nintendo and have it sticking out of my mailbox....heehee.

Anyway, I'm not advertising for these companies, no referrals given, blah blah, don't make no money off them, no spammy, mammy, no links in this post, I'm just talking, etc. etc. .

Thanks again for the info on Fat Wallet, somefellow!!


----------



## angelmad_222 (Jul 8, 2002)

What about Australian freebie sites? I'd like a year's supply of Godiva chocolate too, ya know!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Probably RedHat 9.1 or SuSe 9.1...these are free.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

smeegle said:


> Has anyone heard of the get it free website? A couple of weeks ago I noticed that it was offering a free copy of Norton 2005. This week it is offering access to Linux 9.1 for free. This is the site www.getitfree.net
> I'm enclosing it for information purposes only. Does anyone have any feedback on this?


they wouldn't be doing out of the good of their hearts.. so they definately make money out of it somewhere....


----------

